# Professional Retriever Trainers Association FT Manheim , TX



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Any updates on this event?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

*Amateur* callbacks (unofficial--if questions please check with the marshal in the morning):
2 5 6 8 9 10 14 16 17 19 21 22 24 28 29 30 31 32 40 42 43 48 51 52 54 55 56

Landblind in the morning, rotation is 55.

*Qualifying* (from what I can remember):
1st Bobby George, Chilly Grevlos
2nd Cindy Gunzer, not sure which dog, maybe Maggie
3rd Sendr Amundson/Loughlin, Ty Rorem
4th Wilson Simon, Ty Rorem
RJam Winnie Carey, Ty Rorem
Ike Gardave/Sydney, and other jams that I do not remember. Sorry.

*Open Callbacks to waterblind:

*1 2 3 6 7 8 10 11 12 13 19 20 24 25 40 42 44 45 46 48 50 55 56 57 58 62 63 64 66 70

When we left, the Open had run a few dogs and then scrapped the first waterblind and were setting up another.

*Derby
*The Derby was still running when we left at 4 p.m.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## jmarr40 (Apr 8, 2011)

callbacks to open 4th series
3,6,11,12,13,19,20,24,25,40,42,44,45,46,48,50,55,57,58,63,66.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Lauraine & Dave Grevlos,H/Bobby George, & Mossy Oaks Icy Hot "Chilly" for WINNING the Qualifying at the PRTA on Fri. 3/01/13. This was Chilly's first Qual ever ran. Awesome Job Bobby


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

T.Lanczak said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Lauraine & Dave Grevlos,H/Bobby George, & Mossy Oaks Icy Hot "Chilly" for WINNING the Qualifying at the PRTA on Fri. 3/01/13. This was Chilly's first Qual ever ran. Awesome Job Bobby


Lauraine and Dave how awesome. Good job yellow girl.

Congrats to all the finishers.


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you Dr. Bob. Bobby George has done a great job with Chilly as well as her great beginnings w/Tera at Bay Blue. 
I bet Finn has his eye on her now 
Congrats to all. It was a very nice line up of dogs.

Lauraine


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

T.Lanczak said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Lauraine & Dave Grevlos,H/Bobby George, & Mossy Oaks Icy Hot "Chilly" for WINNING the Qualifying at the PRTA on Fri. 3/01/13. This was Chilly's first Qual ever ran. Awesome Job Bobby


Congratulations to all! ...great to see Bobby George back and training and handling winners! 

Judy


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Lauraine, Dave and Bobby for the win with "Chilly". Very awesome.

Vern and Kathy Hasenbank


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats to Ben and the Gunzers. Maggie wins another derby and takes 2nd in her first qualifying! Not a bad weekend!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats to Marshall Stone and Quilla on their Derby 2nd. Eight points and counting!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Add my congratulations for Marshall Stone and his little girl, Quilla, quite a prospect.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Troy Sporer, H/Bobby George, & Tug Boat VIII for earning a 4th place at the PRTA Derby on 3/3/13. This was a stiff group of competitors. Great work Bobby & Tug 

Congrats to all that placed it was well deserved.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Derby Results

1st Cyndi G - Mag
2nd Marshal S - Quilla
3rd Tommy G - Rowdy
4th Bobby G - Tug


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H Bob Hanssen & FC Watermark's BB Standing Ovation "Bravo" for earning a 2nd in the AM at the PRTA trial on 3/3/13. This placement earns Bravo his AFC title making him Bay Blue's second graduate to achieve this goal. Very proud of this spectacular team & thank all who have helped them get there.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to "Bravo" on the Polish Double Header.


----------

